# Getting to FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE from FreeBSD-10.0-CURRENT



## vask (Oct 11, 2012)

Is it possible to downgrade without formating?

Please Advise.

More Info:

Maybe I can boot the FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE Kernel on the FreeBSD-10.0-CURRENT System and then do:
`# freebsd-update`
So far I wasn't able to get internet using this method for freebsd-update(8)

I have also tried:

```
vi ports-supfile
 *default release=cvs tag=RELENG_9_0
 src-all
csup -g -L 2 ports-supfile

cd /usr/src
make buildworld
```
but failed with compile errors...

```
In file included from nsparser.c:398:
/usr/src/lib/libc/../../include/stdlib.h: At top level:
/usr/src/lib/libc/../../include/stdlib.h:89: warning: conflicting types for 'free'
/usr/src/lib/libc/net/nsparser.y:169: warning: previous implicit declaration of 'free' was here
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2012)

vask said:
			
		

> I have also tried:
> 
> ```
> vi ports-supfile
> ...


Why are you using ports-supfile for this? Copy stable-supfile.


----------



## vask (Oct 11, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Why are you using ports-supfile for this? Copy stable-supfile.



This was probably my original error when downloading the source and doing:

```
cd /usr/src
make buildworld
make buildkernel
make installkernel
reboot
make installworld
mergemaster
```

Just noticed the stable-supfile has:

```
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_9
```
Instead of:

```
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_9_0
```

Trying to compile again...


----------



## vask (Oct 13, 2012)

Compile and install was successful but FreeBSD-9.1-RC1-PRERELEASE or something like that was installed.

freebsd-update failed immediately when invoked from the 9.1-RC1-PRERELEASE kernel.

Since I had a 9.0-RELEASE kernel available still I just did:
cd /boot
mv kernel kernel-9.1-RC1-PRERELEASE
cp -R kernel-9.0 kernel
reboot

Now maybe freebsd-update is happy.

From the 9.0-RELEASE kernel I plan to do freebsd-update when the 9.1-RELEASE comes out.


----------

